# Injecting a pork butt advice??



## ufert (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys I was wondering if injecting a pork butt with apple cider is a good way to go or not?? I have a 5lb butt I am smoking tomorrow in my cajun injector electric smoker. Any suggestions on injecting would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## flash (Feb 12, 2014)

You could give it a go. why not. Some folks in South Florida inject them with Sour Orange.


----------



## ufert (Feb 12, 2014)

I was thinking about using apple cider and sprinkle in some of my rub into it and inject that.


----------



## crazyq (Feb 12, 2014)

I inject with apple nectur. Probably mispelled that. Haha


----------



## ufert (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds good I am going with the apple cider for my injection


----------



## gopokesmoke (Feb 12, 2014)

I have used regular apple juice mixed with my favorite rub with good results.  I would advise against any injections that are too acidic (i.e cider vinegar/italian dressing) because they can make the meat mushy


----------



## ufert (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tip about the vinegar, I just went ahead and used apple cider and some of my rub in the injection. Butt has been on since 4:30 am & it's looking good!!


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 13, 2014)

remember if you inject, you need to get the internal temp of the meat to at least 140 degrees within 4 hours to help kill any bacteria that you pushed into the meat with the injector....food safety 1st


----------



## dockman (Feb 13, 2014)

Last one I done I injected with Creole butter and it turned out real good.


----------



## flash (Feb 13, 2014)

I like Teriyaki for injecting.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 14, 2014)

GoPokeSmoke said:


> I have used regular apple juice mixed with my favorite rub with good results.  I would advise against any injections that are too acidic (i.e cider vinegar/italian dressing) because they can make the meat mushy


X2 (from experience)


----------



## sqwib (Feb 14, 2014)

After I posted I realized something... are you going to pull this meat.

If you are going to pull it, don't worry about injecting, save your drippings, tweak the drippings into a finishing sauce (defatting and such) add this to your meat, there really is no need to inject a pulled meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2014)

redneck69 said:


> remember if you inject, you need to get the internal temp of the meat to at least 140 degrees within 4 hours to help kill any bacteria that you pushed into the meat with the injector....food safety 1st


Exactly!!

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 14, 2014)

I used to use apple cider, then I decided it ran out of the meat too easily. I inject many things, but my go-to for pork butt is a mixture of my own BBQ sauce, rub, and apple sauce. The sauce doesn't disappear like the cider does.


----------



## floyd (Feb 14, 2014)

I would never inject a pork butt you are going to pull. There is nothing worse than smoking for 10+hours and then find you have mushy meat.  As SQUIB said use the drippings after the fact; it has much better flavor.


----------



## ufert (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the great advice everybody it's really appreciated


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 18, 2014)

I would inject with juice instead even if I pulled it. If I were to choose Cider, I would strain it so no pulp would clogged my injector or the possibility of leaving residue in the meat. vinegar injection solution is not a bad thing, but use white vinegar. Helps break down connective tissue for fast times and is not as strong taste as cider vinegar.


----------



## hb99 (Apr 20, 2014)

I smoked a butt on Friday.  On Thursday night I injected a 7.72# butt with Chris Lilly's 6 Time World Champion Pork Butt Injection and it turned out great.

I defrosted it very slowly (over 1 hour of so), injected it and applied dry rub then wrapped in plastic wrap over night in the fridge.

In the morning I sprinkled more rub on before assembling the WSM.

The juice in the foil was only slightly salty.  I add this to the meat after it is pulled.  Any sweet sauce added to the meat counters the saltiness immediately.  I prefer mine not (BBQ) sauced.


----------

